# Coimbra ou Luso,Diferente ou nao?



## under (22 Fev 2009 às 11:06)

Boas Pessoal!
è o seguinte:eu moro em Coimbra mas trabalho no luso,posso usar os mesmos valores da pressao barometrica no Luso?Ou seja,agora estao 1031 mb aqui em Coimbra,posso usar os mesmos valores para calibrar o meu barometro do Luso?Ou por estar distante nao corresponde ao mesmo?J a agora xiste alguma estaçao meteo pessoal perto desta vila?Obrigado desde já.


----------



## kikofra (22 Fev 2009 às 14:11)

peso normal do ar ao nível do mar é de 1kg/cm². Porém, a pressão atmosférica diminui com o *aumento da altitude*.

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pressão_atmosférica


----------



## rozzo (22 Fev 2009 às 14:16)

se a intenção é calibrar o sensor de uma estação, portanto se te interessa saber o valor da pressão estimada ao nível do mar onde estás, então não há de ser muito diferente do de Coimbra.. mas podes ver no site do IM, e nas estações amadoras no wunderground à volta os valores da pressão estimada ao nível do mar para essas estações mais próximas, e facilmente "arrendondar" para o local onde estás.. o erro há de ser pequeno...


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2009 às 14:16)

Penso que o melhor é mesmo acertares pela estação do IM de Coimbra.

Existem 3 pelo menos estações meteorológicas amadoras na zona de Coimbra:

Duas delas no wunderground:
http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08548.html

Outra em S. Silvestre

Mas penso que nenhuma delas tem a pressão correctamente calibrada.

Às 13h a pressão em Coimbra era: 1029,1hPa.





O Luso fica a uns quilómetros a norte de Coimbra, a sudoeste de Viseu, certo?
A pressão lá, a essa hora, deveria rondar os 1029,5hPa.


----------



## under (23 Fev 2009 às 11:27)

O que eu fiz foi calibra-lo no Luso com a pressao de Coimbra,o curioso é que qd chego a casa ele mostra uma diferença de 5 milibares.neste momento estao 1022 milibares no barometro de casa e o ke eu levo para lá marca 1027.


----------



## Chingula (16 Abr 2009 às 20:57)

Não!

Para ser rigoroso e calibrar um barómetro tem de se ter em conta o local onde está instalado, ou seja a altitude, a temperatura do ar e o campo da pressão ao mesmo nível (superfície) que é definido pelas isóbaras numa carta meteorológica (na mesma data/hora).
Ora o Luso dista cerca de 20 km de Coimbra, as cotas são diferentes e a temperatura do ar também certamente.

Espero ter respondido à sua duvida

Cumpts


----------

